# Strongman Training/ Diet



## Richards9876

Im thinking of training to enter a novice stongman competion next year so will be bulking for the next few months then cutting for my holiday and then bulking again for the rest of the year to gain size and strength.

However, after watching many episodes of UK & Worlds Strongest Man a lot of the guys are really strong but in crap shape which i dont want at all.

Do you think it is possible to train to a level where i will be able to enter a novice strongman comp while still having definition and being able to cut up for posing on holiday etc etc???

This may seem like a strange thread but as much as i would like to get into strongman i dont want to be a fat strongman...


----------



## lewisnutta

iim thinking of the same thing mate they dont all look in bad shape but you will never look like mr olympia and be a strong man i think its all about not eating too much fat and still doing a small amount of cardio as wellasburn out sets but i have only been training 2.5 years and would like some pro advice


----------



## Richards9876

Yeah, i suppose so.

Im wondering whether training compound movements such as squats deadlifts etc etc will be sufficent training for a strongman event or whether i would need to do some crazy ****.


----------



## Guest

Why not enter the under 105kg class?


----------



## Bulldozer

Richards9876 said:


> Yeah, i suppose so.
> 
> Im wondering whether training compound movements such as squats deadlifts etc etc will be sufficent training for a strongman event or whether i would need to do some crazy ****.


Compounds should form the basis of strongman training, as they should any training!

But you really need to work on your conditioning/ GGP. I do strongman type training, although i dont compete.

Sandbag carrys, farmers walks, log lifts, barrell pressing/ throwing, tractor tyre flips, sled dragging, car pushing. Are just some of the stuff i do.

Static strength is one thing, but you also need explosive power, absolute and repetative strength, a high level of grip strength, and be able to move quickly carrying heavy weights.

So in a word, just training in the gym wont cut it mate.


----------



## Richards9876

Bulldozer said:


> Compounds should form the basis of strongman training, as they should any training!
> 
> But you really need to work on your conditioning/ GGP. I do strongman type training, although i dont compete.
> 
> Sandbag carrys, farmers walks, log lifts, barrell pressing/ throwing, tractor tyre flips, sled dragging, car pushing. Are just some of the stuff i do.
> 
> Static strength is one thing, but you also need explosive power, absolute and repetative strength, a high level of grip strength, and be able to move quickly carrying heavy weights.
> 
> So in a word, just training in the gym wont cut it mate.


Thought as much - where do you all your stongman training & how often do you train in the gym against flipping tyres etc?

I was planning on entering the under 105kg class next year but im only 85kgs at the moment so need to gain some weight and a fair bit of strength before i would be anywhere near ready to compete.


----------



## Kezz

strong but in crap shape?? google arild haugen


----------



## TAT 70

Richards9876 said:


> I was planning on entering the under 105kg class next year but im only 85kgs at the moment so need to gain some weight and a fair bit of strength before i would be anywhere near ready to compete.


Nick NcKinless won the U105 champs weighing less than 100k.

The U105 class is on fire at the moment,with loads of quality

athletes who haven`t competed for a while coming out the

woodwork.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Richards9876

Glen Ross - Who won this years UK Strongest Man (Crap Shape)

Derek Poundstone - 2nd Place Worlds Stongest Man (Not Bad But Slightly Fat)

Im not tarring them all with the same brush as youve only got to take one look at Mario Pudzianowski to tell that some of them are in fantastic shape and im in agreement that Arild Haugen is also in great shape.

However most of these guys train/ live/ breath stongman 24/7 which i am not looking to do so was wondering whether i could have any chance of competing while staying in great shape and still having a life.


----------



## Bulldozer

Richards9876 said:


> Thought as much - where do you all your stongman training & how often do you train in the gym against flipping tyres etc?
> 
> I was planning on entering the under 105kg class next year but im only 85kgs at the moment so need to gain some weight and a fair bit of strength before i would be anywhere near ready to compete.


I train at home in my garage mate, proper dungeon. But well equipped.

The event type stuff i do outside in my garden or things like the sandbag i carry round the block.

I train 2 or 3 times a week with weights and 1 or 2 days with the event type training. But never more than 4 days total a week, the event type stuff is very demanding and takes time to recover from.

You could do the same, i got a tyre for free , sandbag is an army duffle bag off ebay(£5/-10) , barrells i stole from pubs ( :whistling: ). You can buy a sled for about £40 or make one. Its not expensive to do.


----------



## TAT 70

Bulldozer said:


> So in a word, just training in the gym wont cut it mate.


 Very true mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Richards9876

TAT 70 said:


> Nick NcKinless won the U105 champs weighing less than 100k.
> 
> The U105 class is on fire at the moment,with loads of quality
> 
> athletes who haven`t competed for a while coming out the
> 
> woodwork.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Thing is that im not 85kgs of solid muscle and my strength isnt anywhere near that of some of the competitors.

For example, my deadlift at the moment is 105kgs for 3 sets x 8 reps - which i can imagine is a joke compared to what is getting lifted in the competition.


----------



## TAT 70

Mate the only way you`ll find out is to enter a novice comp.

Strongman is a very supportive sport.No matter what your

strength level nobody will take the ****.

You`ll learn then if you like it or not .


----------



## Richards9876

Bulldozer said:


> I train at home in my garage mate, proper dungeon. But well equipped.
> 
> The event type stuff i do outside in my garden or things like the sandbag i carry round the block.
> 
> I train 2 or 3 times a week with weights and 1 or 2 days with the event type training. But never more than 4 days total a week, the event type stuff is very demanding and takes time to recover from.
> 
> You could do the same, i got a tyre for free , sandbag is an army duffle bag off ebay(£5/-10) , barrells i stole from pubs ( :whistling: ). You can buy a sled for about £40 or make one. Its not expensive to do.


When you say that you carry the sandbag round the block in a dufflebag - do you carry it in front of you or over you shoulder?

Problem i have is that i dont have a garage and my back garden isnt the biggest - i suppose i could find somewhere big enough to train and keep all my equipment.

Im completly new to all this so please excuse any questions that may seem stupid or obvious to someone else.


----------



## Richards9876

TAT 70 said:


> Mate the only way you`ll find out is to enter a novice comp.
> 
> Strongman is a very supportive sport.No matter what your
> 
> strength level nobody will take the ****.
> 
> You`ll learn then if you like it or not .


Im going to watch the Northern Qualifiers of U105KGS Englands Stongest Man in Lancaster on 15/03 so im going to use that as an eye opener for what i need to do and also hopefuly get chatting to people for advise and possibly a heads up on somewhere local to stongman train.


----------



## TAT 70

If you`ve got any questions then i`ll answer what i can.

Store the kit in your back garden & use it on the path

outside your house.

Where abouts do you live ,as i may know someone in your

area who has already got all the kit if thats any use to you ?


----------



## Bulldozer

Richards9876 said:


> When you say that you carry the sandbag round the block in a dufflebag - do you carry it in front of you or over you shoulder?
> 
> Problem i have is that i dont have a garage and my back garden isnt the biggest - i suppose i could find somewhere big enough to train and keep all my equipment.
> 
> Im completly new to all this so please excuse any questions that may seem stupid or obvious to someone else.


I have 100kg sandbag full of lead shot/sand mixture. I carry it anyhow i can mate, i try and bear hug it for as far as possible, then switch to on my shoulder.

Im no expert buddy, i just do this sort of training for functional strength and i enjoy it.

Give it a try , its hard work


----------



## LiftHeavy

richards look at kevin nee, mark felix,jason bergmann, arild haugen,mariouz pudz,jimmy marku, magnus samuelsson,darren sadler, they are all in good shape and i disagree with you i think derek poundstone is in good shape i know he carries some fat but his strength is brilliant and he only trains part time. I understand what you mean about some guys with high bf like glenn ross,tarmo mitt,terry hollands.

What are are you richards? 105kg for 3x8? i dont think u have the genetics natuarlly are you would be lifting more than that, i am not in anyway saying its not possible but remember these guys are lifting 360-430kg dead lift. And are squatting 340kg thats after 6 reps at lower weight. And they are pulling 45tonne aeroplanes.


----------



## TAT 70

In strongman you dont have to be the best gym lifter.

I know people who compete at a high level & their gym

lifts are nothing amazing.

Strongman event technique is a big leveller.

Anything is possible with hard work & above all effort.


----------



## bigjers

Mate im doing the same thing ive been traing for a few years and im wanting to try out at strongman go on to ukstrongman.com theres a very good training and diet layout.Ive been following it the last 9months im pretty impressed with it im entering the ulster novice strongman in april i wasent going to but i was on the isa(irish strength association) and emailed them only to find out it is Glen Ross who runs the site and give me a load off encouragment to enter cause i was worried about looking a bit daft next to more experienced men but its the only real way off getting the experienced yourself.


----------



## TAT 70

Go get em mate.

If anyone is frightened of looking daft then dont worry

as i`ve never finished near the top in any of the comps

i`ve entered :lol:


----------



## Richards9876

LiftHeavy said:


> richards look at kevin nee, mark felix,jason bergmann, arild haugen,mariouz pudz,jimmy marku, magnus samuelsson,darren sadler, they are all in good shape and i disagree with you i think derek poundstone is in good shape i know he carries some fat but his strength is brilliant and he only trains part time. I understand what you mean about some guys with high bf like glenn ross,tarmo mitt,terry hollands.
> 
> What are are you richards? 105kg for 3x8? i dont think u have the genetics natuarlly are you would be lifting more than that, i am not in anyway saying its not possible but remember these guys are lifting 360-430kg dead lift. And are squatting 340kg thats after 6 reps at lower weight. And they are pulling 45tonne aeroplanes.


Im not planning on taking it to the level of Worlds Strongest Man because i dont have the time to commit to strongman at that level.

The reason my lifts arent that great is because i have been training for the last 12 months in a gym that wasnt very well equipped. I have now however changed to a more bodybuilding focused gym that has far more equipment and has pretty much everything i would need.

I started training there 2 weeks before Christmas then had 1 week off over Christmas and tonight was my first night back training so really i have only been at it properly for 3 weeks.

I dont want to start p**sing people off by arguing over who is in better shape - that wasnt my intention when starting the thread.



TAT 70 said:


> If you`ve got any questions then i`ll answer what i can.
> 
> Store the kit in your back garden & use it on the path
> 
> outside your house.
> 
> Where abouts do you live ,as i may know someone in your
> 
> area who has already got all the kit if thats any use to you ?


I live in Bispham, Blackpool - i think i may look into investing in some equipment as i know people who have farms (Possible cheap tyre), run pubs (possible free barrels) and the rest i could probably pick up cheap enough.


----------



## TAT 70

I`m pretty sure there are loads of places up north

where you can have ago.

I`ll ask around for you mate.


----------



## LiftHeavy

if u have wanted to get in strongman why did u stay at the gym for 12 months? im sure they had an olympic bar and weights for u 2 pratice the deadlift?? And i would assume they had a bench for pressing and either a squat rack and or smith machine. Strongman focuses alot on all different strength aspects eg explosive power,crip,speed ect so u would need to do implement training as well as hard heavy gym work. eat well and rest and good luck


----------



## Richards9876

LiftHeavy said:


> if u have wanted to get in strongman why did u stay at the gym for 12 months? im sure they had an olympic bar and weights for u 2 pratice the deadlift?? And i would assume they had a bench for pressing and either a squat rack and or smith machine. Strongman focuses alot on all different strength aspects eg explosive power,crip,speed ect so u would need to do implement training as well as hard heavy gym work. eat well and rest and good luck


Because i have only made the decision to try and get into Strongman over the past couple of months. The gym i used to be a member of did have a squat rack and bench etc but my decision to have a go at strongman made me get my **** into gear, join a proper gym and start to really make an effort when it comes to training.

I am going to gym train Pull, Push & Legs each week and invest in some strongman equipment to train with at a weekend to increase strength, expolsive power etc etc.

Bigjers - I have just had a look at www.ukstrongestman.com and it is quite informative. Cheers


----------



## Richards9876

Something else i have just thought of - how long is it advised to strongman train for per session (For example how many time do you lift the barrels, flip the tyre etc etc)?

When training in the gym there are guidelines for training/ overtraining etc but was just wondering whats best when it comes to strongman training?


----------



## LiftHeavy

make sure ur diet is also spot on to grow


----------



## eurgar

Richards9876 said:


> Glen Ross - Who won this years UK Strongest Man (Crap Shape)
> 
> Derek Poundstone - 2nd Place Worlds Stongest Man (Not Bad But Slightly Fat)
> 
> Im not tarring them all with the same brush as youve only got to take one look at Mario Pudzianowski to tell that some of them are in fantastic shape and im in agreement that Arild Haugen is also in great shape.
> 
> However most of these guys train/ live/ breath stongman 24/7 which i am not looking to do so was wondering whether i could have any chance of competing while staying in great shape and still having a life.


jimmi marku won britans strongest man 2008 dont think glenn ross was in it was he ???? but your rhight about his shape


----------



## TAT 70

Richards9876 said:


> Something else i have just thought of - how long is it advised to strongman train for per session (For example how many time do you lift the barrels, flip the tyre etc etc)?


Try 3-4 events 3 sets of each to start with :whistling:


----------



## laurie g

down to genetics really look at marius he has an awesome bod he must be bout 9%bodyfat or less and he is the strongest guy in the world and his training routine and gear cant be much different to his competitors but genetically he is a god.

glen ross is a unit but yeah not pretty to look at but thats just genetics. i wish you well in your quest to be a ripped strong man you will have to be mega gifted


----------



## TAT 70

There is no subsitute for hard work.

:thumb:


----------



## Richards9876

Think i have managed to get hold of a tractor tyre and some beer barrels so starting to build some kind of equipment.

Dont think my genetics will allow me to be a ripped strongman but as long as i can stay lean with some kind of definition then ill be happy.

I can always cut up for holidays when the top comes off and when it matters. :thumbup1:


----------



## bigjers

Get stuck into it mate beat the grub into you as well plush you will find it very enjoyable the diffrent type off training with tyres/sand bags/stones stuff like that.When i changed my training it felt like starting from scratch but it was brill a new start with new goals and challanges ahead.


----------



## Spangle1187

Kezz said:


> strong but in crap shape?? google arild haugen


I second that, even the dominator himself!


----------



## Hyuukai

Richards when and where is this competition in lancaster? i am currently at lancaster uni and would love to go along and watch, I don't think im geneticly gifted enough for strongman but it would still be very fun to do it at some level


----------



## Richards9876

Have a look at the link below and it should give you all the info you need - i am not going to be competing myself but am going down with the girlfriend and some friends to watch and see what its all about.

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/U105kg-Northern-Qualifier-2516


----------

